# FS-FT-Leoporinus Affinis(Pending)



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

as stated for sale Leoporinus Affinis $35 OBO.
very healthy but a little aggressive towards smaller fish.
will trade for read headed or red line earth eaters 4+inches.
he's the gold and black striped one for anyone who doesn't know.








Pick up only for cash.
meet part way or will pick up for trade.
thanks for your interest.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

i've seen this guy in person, he's pretty cool

bump for a good guy


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

only a hour shy BUMP...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sigh... I wish I could take him in... but tanks too small for it! ><
FREE BUMP


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

still here make me an offer....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this guy needs a new home still....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking for a new home.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking for a new home,
open to offers.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what the heck another day another bump..


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well i'm not want ing to send this guy to the LFS.
and i'm not willing to just give him away.
open to trades and offers......


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Aggressive?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Aggressive?


only towards the sa cichlids in the tank with him..
dosn't bother the flagtail or the pbass mostly the severums..
but the severums seem to give as good as they get kinda like it may be a game..


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Guess it won't do well with an oscar!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is a good question.
i've never kept with an oscar,
but i know my oscars take no crap from any one in their tank.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

FREE BUMP!!

Your Leporinus is why I wanted one, but reading on the aggression and doing some research... i sure don't want my stuff to die. And as for my oscar.. he rather hide in a corner as far away from the feeder goldfish as he can... and mine is 8-9"... he rather eat pellets!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping it back up.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well i guess this guy is off to the LFS if no one here wants it.
last bump ........
open to offers.....


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

i was waiting till the last min. adrian. when you come by ill take him..... i have a holding tank.


----------

